# A very cool exercise!



## chris mason (May 7, 2008)

Travis Bell, one of our powerlifters, created this video to show an exercise he calls the "Super Pullover".  It is a very effective exercise that is good for strength athletes and bodybuilders.  






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2008)

I do them standing, but these are definitely an awesome exercise.

Will do them on the incline bench on Friday.

Thanks!


----------



## chris mason (May 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I do them standing, but these are definitely an awesome exercise.
> 
> Will do them on the incline bench on Friday.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yep, I had done them that way as well. I think this version is superior.

Chris


----------



## Built (May 7, 2008)

Oooooh, I'ma try that! Thanks for this.

PS Travis you've been eating YOUR wheaties!


----------



## biggfly (May 7, 2008)

Shit...Travis ate Wheaties....and Cheerios...and Rice Krispies...and all 3 of those little Snap Crackle and Pop bastards!!! Thick sumbitch!!


----------



## Travis Bell (May 8, 2008)

HAHAHA you guys crack me up! I do like to eat, no denying that. The challenge for me this summer is to keep my weight on. Not difficult during the school year. 


Yeah, I used to do them standing up as well, but what I found was it was too easy for myself to start swaying my upper body into them. When I was sitting on the bench, it was easier to relax the rest of my body and focus on flexing my lats throughout the movement. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2008)

I used to do a variation of the straight arm pulldown, I do it standing with a high cable.


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2008)

Some of the trainers where I work use this with their clients.  I have yet to try it, but it looks like a cool movement.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

That does look cool.


----------



## biggfly (May 9, 2008)

Did 'em...and liked 'em


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

Did them today.  Loved 'em.


----------



## chris mason (May 9, 2008)

I tried them on Wednesday and that is when I decided to post the video here.


----------



## Built (May 9, 2008)

Chris, I haven't tried them yet - I can see that they hit lats, but do they hit pecs a bit as well?

Reason I'm asking is a friend with a bum shoulder can't do any pressing. 

Thoughts?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

DB Pullovers hit the chest nicely and when I do these standing, I can feel it in my triceps.  That wasn't the case at all really with these though...


----------



## chris mason (May 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Chris, I haven't tried them yet - I can see that they hit lats, but do they hit pecs a bit as well?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is a friend with a bum shoulder can't do any pressing.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Well, better than nothing, but I don't think it will really do anything for their chest.  

Can then press with dumbbells?  

How about dips?


----------



## Built (May 10, 2008)

It's a he, and no- no pressing at all. I've been through this myself. I don't think ANYONE has illusions of building ANY pec while slowly rehabbing a shoulder. I went 8 months without pressing - right around the time I joined your board actually - and it drove me NUTS. I was limited to flyes and side laterals. They are indeed better than nothing, but mostly to maintain what's left of the stabilizers and bring a little extra blood supply to the area while it heals. 

Dumbbell pullovers hit lats and pecs. I thought these might do the same, but with perhaps less rotator cuff strain since you're not reaching back over your head so far.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 10, 2008)

i done this exercise on my uncles total gym, i really like it, it allows you to isolate the lats without the biceps getting involed to much, great exercise.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> i done this exercise on my uncles total gym, i really like it, it allows you to isolate the lats without the biceps getting involed to much, great exercise.



You done it?

Your uncle must be ripped using that Total Gym.

I seen it.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2008)

Built said:


> It's a he, and no- no pressing at all. I've been through this myself. I don't think ANYONE has illusions of building ANY pec while slowly rehabbing a shoulder. I went 8 months without pressing - right around the time I joined your board actually - and it drove me NUTS. I was limited to flyes and side laterals. They are indeed better than nothing, but mostly to maintain what's left of the stabilizers and bring a little extra blood supply to the area while it heals.
> 
> Dumbbell pullovers hit lats and pecs. I thought these might do the same, but with perhaps less rotator cuff strain since you're not reaching back over your head so far.



I would think that because you are against the most resistance when your arms are pointed straight in front of you, as opposed to above your head like in a normal pullover, that it largely reduces chest stimulation.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2008)

I'm sure you're right cowpimp. I'm basically looking for ANYTHING that will at least get blood into the area while it heals. 

RC stuff is SO annoying.


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2008)

what is the problem with his shoulder and how are you analyzing it?  what factors are you looking at.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2008)

I'm not analyzing it at all. He's a doctor - he's had several HC shots in the area and it's not damaged - just kinda hung up. I'm trying to get him to consider ART. Meanwhile we're really holding back on all pushing and I'm having him do a lot of rehab work on it - scapular pushups, rc mobility drills. It's not getting worse, it just takes a while with these things. Quite maddening.


----------



## chris mason (May 11, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm not analyzing it at all. He's a doctor - he's had several HC shots in the area and it's not damaged - just kinda hung up. I'm trying to get him to consider ART. Meanwhile we're really holding back on all pushing and I'm having him do a lot of rehab work on it - scapular pushups, rc mobility drills. It's not getting worse, it just takes a while with these things. Quite maddening.


 
Perhaps a limited ROM cable crossover?  He could just work the last few inches of the contracted position.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda figured some version of a fly would be the only real way to at least keep it moving.

Thanks Chris.


----------



## thewicked (May 11, 2008)

i like this as well.. i don't like having to fool with the dumbbells and i can't use enough weight standing without it pulling me off the floor. Doing this on an incline bench allows me to really FOCUS on the lats and the movement and LOVE how it makes my lats feel..and even my pecs!


----------

